# My 4 month old is very aggressive



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She will grow out of it if you remain consistent. She's not being aggressive, she's being a brat and that's not uncommon at that age. She's pushing her boundaries to see exactly what she can and can't get away with.

I have the perfect puppy. He's just turned 5 months old. He is going through this stage right now, too. Sometimes when I correct him, he escalates the behavior, and at that point, I put him in his crate so he can settle down. So, even the perfect puppy can be a brat sometimes.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

She is still 'teething' and will be for a few more months, it takes a while for all of their adult teeth to come in.
If she is growling if you come near her when she is eating, she is likely 'stiffening' a bit as well, she is telling you she is not comfortable (feels threatened) with you being there. To help change how she feels about that, stand a ways back (to start with) and toss some high value treats near her bowl. Over time, days, weeks, as she is more comfortable with it, move a little closer, keep tossing the treats, until you can approach and drop treats at her side. Don't touch her, or interfere with her bowl - let her eat in peace, the goal is to teach her that it is okay for you to be nearby while she is eating. Also teach her to 'trade' with non food items- this will help build her confidence that you will not 'steal' from her and that if she gives up something, something good will happen and she will (most often get it back).

'Biting' or 'mouthing' is play behavior for a pup, though it often doesn't feel like play to us, and is sometimes attention seeking behavior - they bite - and are rewarded by our attention- we talk to them, or try to push them away. Try to pre-empt the 'bite' by having a toy ready to redirect her to, or turning/moving away from her. If she should catch hold, instead of saying 'no' (which tells her nothing) interrupt with a firm 'ahah', stay still, and tell her what you want her to do, 'ahah' sit, or 'down' or 'get your toy'. It will take some time, repetition and consistency for her to understand what you want.
Ensure that she has appropriate chew items available at all times, praise and reward her for using them. If at all possible give her opportunities to play with other known, friendly dogs, other dogs are the best teachers of 'bite inhibition', which is very important for our dogs to learn. ' Biting' does ease up in time, but we also need to teach our dogs what to do instead. Teaching them to 'sit' for attention, to get a toy can help redirect the 'urge', rewarding (praise/treat) them for behaviors we do like can go a long ways to thwarting behaviors we don't like.


----------

